# R Video Review



## BeenThere (Sep 7, 2018)

Here is a good basic video of R body layout, functions and performance from cameralabs. Includes some discussion and footage using the R’s video. I have no connection with these people, just thought they did a good job with this video. Scroll down a bit for the video.

https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-r-review/


----------

